# Quick doodle



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

This doodle









came from this photo:









^_^
(Model is Don Quixote)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

very nice! I would love to see it colored!


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

It don't need color!!! It is beautiful right now!!!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

its fantabulous.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, everyone.

I'm thinking about leaving it gray scale because his color isn't totally in yet. ^_^


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

that is a great drawing!!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

thank you


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I love it! I wish I had some sort of artistic talent!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

^_^ thanks


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

and Colored!


----------

